

Offer HN: Professional startup hosting Nginx, Varnish, Load balance, Sharding - jjoe

Hello,<p>We (http://unixy.net) have tremendous experience helping online startups identify bottlenecks in their Web apps and develop both a hardware and software strategy to handle traffic fluctuations inherent to these new ventures.<p>We're both a hardware and software company with dedicated and virtual offerings. We've been in the physical (co-location) business since 2006. We have a good, verifiable reputation in the hosting industry.<p>Right now, we have a very attractive offer whereby your new business will receive royal treatment, which includes all the services we provide to get your Web app running smoothly and performing as well as those that have multi-million VC backing.<p>If you're interested in learning more about this offering, email me personally at joe!unixy.net. I'll be happy to set up a phone call too.<p>Cheers,<p>Joe
======
knoxos
Joe, thank you for your offer - sounds very interesting. I'll drop you an
email for further details.

